# Looking for peeps interested in setting up a tribe



## SolunahTribe (Nov 8, 2019)

Ok lets reword this post lol. So pretty much i am part of solunah tribe. It is a nomadic animist tribe that lives within national forest. Solunah is made up of clans. Each clan has a chief and all the clans trade with one another and support the tribe as a whole. We are trying to establish clans in all 50 states. Some clans have land they own and some squat within national forest. The head of solunah is a king or queen but the chiefs and king or queen duties is leading hunts, organizing trades, and defending the tribe. Other than that everyone within the clans make the day to day decisions. Essentially we are trying to create a new society off grid where money plays no role. We imagine if we had a clan in almost every state. Those living nomadic lives and off grid communes will be able to barter and trade virtually anywhere. Also we would have power in numbers and organization it would be harder for the domesticated to attack or harass any clan or village because all clans would work together. We are looking for those interested in becoming chiefs as well as those interested in joining. We hope to have clans that have their own specialties like blacksmiths, farmers, warriors, hunters, etc. If one clan is suffering the others would help.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Nov 8, 2019)

Noticed you are into Paganism and Animism, the Land and Nature and working with it, Eco Villages, Off grid communities ect.. this is all stuff I also like.. The idea of creating your own tribe to live out there is not foreign to me, and something like that may happen in the future from talks iv had with others here, cool post, I'm not even in your country though.

Google mapped Mark Twain National Forest, yeah thats a pritty big forest. One of my favourite forest areas over here that I'v spent time in so far is the Alpine National Park and surrounding areas/Parks. Currently I'm working in a National park too.


----------



## SolunahTribe (Nov 8, 2019)

WyldLyfe said:


> Noticed you are into Paganism and Animism, the Land and Nature and working with it, Eco Villages, Off grid communities ect.. this is all stuff I also like.. The idea of creating your own tribe to live out there is not foreign to me, and something like that may happen in the future from talks iv had with others here, cool post, I'm not even in your country though.
> 
> Google mapped Mark Twain National Forest, yeah thats a pritty big forest. One of my favourite forest areas over here that I'v spent time in so far is the Alpine National Park and surrounding areas/Parks. Currently I'm working in a National park too.


Yea mark twain was omg beautiful. We use to think about buying land but refuse to rely on money.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 8, 2019)

*I want to do what you're doing in less than three years. Back in the 1990s, I lived in Pike National Forest outside Colorado Springs, CO for a couple of weeks. It was peaceful and so much freedom from the rat race!!! This was in summer months. When autumn came, I ended back to being a slave again. Thanks for sharing your information with us! *


----------



## SolunahTribe (Nov 8, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *I want to do what you're doing in less than three years. Back in the 1990s, I lived in Pike National Forest outside Colorado Springs, CO for a couple of weeks. It was peaceful and so much freedom from the rat race!!! This was in summer months. When autumn came, I ended back to being a slave again. Thanks for sharing your information with us! *


I'm hoping this te to never become another slave


----------



## feralautistic (Nov 8, 2019)

What kind of culture are you building with your tribe? How is it different from "homesteading" projects? The way you phrase your messages makes me wonder if you've coming from an anti-civilization perspective :?


----------



## Deleted member 26446 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hey dude, welcome to StP! 

I did something similar in Shawnee after my EAS as well; it was meant to be temporary but before I knew it nine months had passed! Some of the coolest nine months I've experienced.

I'm kinda surprised you're doing that with a whole family though! Nature provides but that seems like an entirely different ball game than solo survival. 

Best of luck Bigfoot. If I ever bumble my way into Idaho I'd be interested in seeing what y'all have going on and maybe kicking it for a week or two!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Nov 8, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> Like-minded but probably uncool here...
> I dunno - are we even capable of determining ourselves whether or not we're cool?



Your cool. So yes.


----------



## dirtyhomelessposeir (Nov 8, 2019)

of course! problem is im a greenhorn stuck in the los angeles area


----------



## SolunahTribe (Nov 9, 2019)

feralautistic said:


> What kind of culture are you building with your tribe? How is it different from "homesteading" projects? The way you phrase your messages makes me wonder if you've coming from an anti-civilization perspective :?


Not really anti-civ. Our culture is animist with all within equal


----------



## SolunahTribe (Nov 9, 2019)

dirtyhomelessposeir said:


> of course! problem is im a greenhorn stuck in the los angeles area


Are you trying to get out?


----------



## Hudson (Nov 9, 2019)

I got out of the Army in 2009 and have to say thank you for putting on a uniform and protecting our rights.

I've been thinking of this kind of lifestyle for a long time. Im currently dealing with a shoulder problem from the job I was working so I know full well about being a slave to the system and dont imagine doing this for the rest of my life.

How do you plan on surviving the winter months in Idaho? It gets pretty cold out there? 

Stay in contact on here because you got the right ideas. What are you working on right now to get this moving?


----------



## SolunahTribe (Nov 9, 2019)

Hudson said:


> I got out of the Army in 2009 and have to say thank you for putting on a uniform and protecting our rights.
> 
> I've been thinking of this kind of lifestyle for a long time. Im currently dealing with a shoulder problem from the job I was working so I know full well about being a slave to the system and dont imagine doing this for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...


Utilizing pelts and making sure we have enough dry wood to last. Making sure we have hunting, trapping, fishing,and basic growing materials as well. Nomadic travel so we can follow the food


----------



## dirtyhomelessposeir (Nov 9, 2019)

SolunahTribe said:


> Are you trying to get out?


yeah


----------



## Hudson (Nov 9, 2019)

How do you get away with this in national forest land without getting popped for poaching or living in the forest? Is the forest that big out there?


----------



## SolunahTribe (Nov 9, 2019)

Hudson said:


> How do you get away with this in national forest land without getting popped for poaching or living in the forest? Is the forest that big out there?


We only stick to large national forest and hunt with bows. Hunt small game and large game and process it far away from our temp village. We also move around a lot as well to make it harder to detect


----------



## WyldLyfe (Nov 10, 2019)

Ay got some questions, this is not an interrogation just questions..How many peoples in your tribe so far, or how many has been? Seeing as you are hunting, do you guys only kinda eat meat? whatta bout plants, berries ect..? Also how do you guys navigate out there, do you know the places well? or do u navigate via the stars? 🏔🦅🐏🏕✨

Also Iv travelled with a group before in a kinda "tribe" but not the way your saying it, with bows an stuff, it was more of a Gypsy situation, we had two vans and one car and travelled around, people worked in places though, money was still used. Still was cool, but to even do that on a much larger scale with a few vans an cars of people and every ones doing something, working, selling stuff at markets.. gathering food, whatever.. is another cool thing imo. 🚐🚌🚗🛣🌳


----------



## SolunahTribe (Nov 10, 2019)

WyldLyfe said:


> Ay got some questions, this is not an interrogation just questions..How many peoples in your tribe so far, or how many has been? Seeing as you are hunting, do you guys only kinda eat meat? whatta bout plants, berries ect..? Also how do you guys navigate out there, do you know the places well? or do u navigate via the stars? 🏔🦅🐏🏕✨
> 
> Also Iv travelled with a group before in a kinda "tribe" but not the way your saying it, with bows an stuff, it was more of a Gypsy situation, we had two vans and one car and travelled around, people worked in places though, money was still used. Still was cool, but to even do that on a much larger scale with a few vans an cars of people and every ones doing something, working, selling stuff at markets.. gathering food, whatever.. is another cool thing imo. 🚐🚌🚗🛣🌳


We travel via foot and bike. We hunt, fish, forage, as well as plant food a long our routes. We navigate using the forest maps and compass


----------



## Wombat Joe (Nov 30, 2019)

Das cute! Great joahhb!


----------



## Hudson (Dec 1, 2019)

So you are saying you are doing this now?


----------



## Rune (Dec 2, 2019)

Does it matter what kinds of nature spirits you revere? Are there animists from different religious and spiritual backgrounds?


----------

